# The Smurf (Caution lots of Pics)



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2010)

932 HAF that i bought from crazyeyesreaper.

















































It's starting to come together nice! Going to be putting a formula 3 and a 965 in it hopefully with a gtx 470 if i can trade/sell my 5870! It's going to be a crunching/folding beast!!! More pics to come as I progress in the build!!!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks good Gary. I actually like that shade of blue.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 23, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks good Gary. I actually like that shade of blue.



it does bring out your eyes


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice lol thank you!!!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks smurfin'


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2010)

man you took that case from a piece of crap to a shining star!!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 27, 2010)

*Finishing it up!*

















































* I had a lot of fun doing this project! I have a few touch ups and it's done!*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice gary!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 27, 2010)

Subbed, hey gary, can't you take bigger pictures? they are damn small! Just j/k! I love modded 932's, especially rare color choices like blue. I can't remember seeing a blue one ever. 

Slightly out of subject, these are nice pictures. Is that camera a Fujifilm S1800? Do you recommend it?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 27, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Subbed, hey gary, can't you take bigger pictures? they are damn small! Just j/k! I love modded 932's, especially rare color choices like blue. I can't remember seeing a blue one ever.
> 
> Slightly out of subject, these are nice pictures. Is that camera a Fujifilm S1800? Do you recommend it?



Yea that's my fuji s1800... had really bad lighting most of the pics are taken at night!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well for night pictures, they look awesome. I'm gonna have to do a lil research on that camera.

You should put that up in the case gallery, there aren't too many extreme 932 mods like these. The only one that comes to mind is Super Xp's red 932 mod.


----------

